# preparing chopping blocks for lumberjack competitions



## paramanof (Mar 27, 2011)

I compete in lumberjack competitions and I am interested in making my own lathe to prepare blocks for practice. I need to know where I can find wood bits or planer bits for rounding/smoothing blocks. I am also curious if there is anyone who has made their own small log lathe that might be able to enlighten me on how to build one.


----------



## imagineero (Mar 27, 2011)

I've never built a lathe, but I've operated quite a few, both metal and wood. Wood lathes are none too precise, and you don't eed to be super careful making one. The best thing to do is buy a used one if you can - it will come with face plates, tooling etc. If you can't get a used one cheap enough then you can make one but it isn't that easy. You'll need a motor, and a gear box. The gearbox doesnt need to be metal, it can just be a bunch of pulleys with a belt, but you need slow speeds for big/out of balance items so it might need to go through a couple of reductions.

The best way to mount logs is probably with faceplates that screw into the log with big lag bolts. One on each end would be ideal, with a movable tail stock for the other end. Beyond that, all you need is a nice long tool rest bar and a few tools. Start off *real* slow, until you take enough off the log to get it balanced.

Shaun


----------



## cowboyvet (Mar 27, 2011)

What do you mean by logs as in size and length? The only home made lathe I've seen was used to make huge columns like you see on old southern homes. It was an "old timer" who used the truck he drove everyday. He put it up on blocks and took off one of the rear wheels. He then had an old rim he welded to bolt onto the log with a frame welded up with a spindle and rim to hod the other end of the log. He would put it in gear (manual trans) and wedge the throtle to get the speed he wanted. Not going to say I recommend doing this for safety reasons but it was impressive to see him turn those huge columns. That was the old days when people wanted something they found a way without running to the store.


----------



## paramanof (Mar 27, 2011)

cowboyvet said:


> What do you mean by logs as in size and length? The only home made lathe I've seen was used to make huge columns like you see on old southern homes. It was an "old timer" who used the truck he drove everyday. He put it up on blocks and took off one of the rear wheels. He then had an old rim he welded to bolt onto the log with a frame welded up with a spindle and rim to hod the other end of the log. He would put it in gear (manual trans) and wedge the throtle to get the speed he wanted. Not going to say I recommend doing this for safety reasons but it was impressive to see him turn those huge columns. That was the old days when people wanted something they found a way without running to the store.




Thanks for the reply. First of all, I can picture this oldtimer running a lathe off of his old truck. I can relate. I have dealt with old timers such as this before; they can make anything out of nothing. Secondly, the size of blocks that I am turning are 12-20 inches in diameter and 30-40 inches long.


----------

